# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  (فوری)   کاربر محدود شده  در  بانک sql server

## modern_amin

* 
 کاربر محدود شده  در  بانک sql server
*

سلام
برنامه ویندوزی نوشتم  که گاها اطلاعات رو  توسط   یک       connectionString     از   sql server    هاست میخونه
   کاربری هم که توسط این  کانکشن وصل میشه به دیتابیس از نوع ادمین هست
چندی پیش به نحوی این کانکشن  لو   رفت و اطلاعات دیتابیس در کل  جداول  دستکاری شد

الان میخام کاربری بسازم که فقط  
-اجازه ثبت و ویرایش در بعضی جداول (نه همه جداول)   رو داشته باشه


بعد از جستجو برای انجام اینکار به نتایجی دست یافتم که تو هیچکدومش به نتیجه نرسیدم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ،   خیلی  فوریت داره.......
(بانک  sql Host   نسخه 2016   هست )

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

دوست عزیز روش شما برای استفاده از داده های روی هاست درست نیست و بسته به دانش کاربری که شخصی که از رشته اتصال شما استفاده کرده کارهای مختلفی فرا تر از دستکاری دیتابیس هم میتونه انجام بده
بهترین روش برای مقابله با این کارها ایجاد WebApi با استفاده از PHP یا ASP.Netیا ... هست البته با خود SQLServer هم میتونید اینکار رو بکنید و لی قکر کنم انعطاف لازم رو شاید نداشته باشه در نهایت برنامتون رو به این API متصل کنید و ایتفاده کنید در این صورت با خیلی از مشکلات هک شدن تا حد زیادی مقابله کنید

----------


## modern_amin

> دوست عزیز روش شما برای استفاده از داده های روی هاست درست نیست و بسته به دانش کاربری که شخصی که از رشته اتصال شما استفاده کرده کارهای مختلفی فرا تر از دستکاری دیتابیس هم میتونه انجام بده
> بهترین روش برای مقابله با این کارها ایجاد WebApi با استفاده از PHP یا ASP.Netیا ... هست البته با خود SQLServer هم میتونید اینکار رو بکنید و لی قکر کنم انعطاف لازم رو شاید نداشته باشه در نهایت برنامتون رو به این API متصل کنید و ایتفاده کنید در این صورت با خیلی از مشکلات هک شدن تا حد زیادی مقابله کنید








کمی راهنمایی می فرمایید؟؟؟

----------


## baran_mehr

> دوست عزیز روش شما برای استفاده از داده های روی هاست درست نیست و بسته به دانش کاربری که شخصی که از رشته اتصال شما استفاده کرده کارهای مختلفی فرا تر از دستکاری دیتابیس هم میتونه انجام بده
> بهترین روش برای مقابله با این کارها ایجاد WebApi با استفاده از PHP یا ASP.Netیا ... هست البته با خود SQLServer هم میتونید اینکار رو بکنید و لی قکر کنم انعطاف لازم رو شاید نداشته باشه در نهایت برنامتون رو به این API متصل کنید و ایتفاده کنید در این صورت با خیلی از مشکلات هک شدن تا حد زیادی مقابله کنید


در صورت امکان بیشتر توضیح دهید.
ممنون

----------


## smikhailov

Спасибо. Не подскажешь как можно протестировать SQL SERVER на надежность работы? Есть какие-нить утилиты для этого?

----------


## smikhailov

Читай ошибки в EVENT ID и ищи решения по их устранениюВсе что не работает там есть ТОЧНОСледи чтобы стояли все SP для SQL и SERVER

----------


## sanaz.dadkhah

در Sql server فابلیت ایجاد دسترسی بر روی تک تک جداول و عملیات ها وجود دارد که از بخش security ==> user ==< propertices پایگاه داده می شود ان را ست کرد
use [test]
GO
GRANT SELECT ON [dbo].[Table_1] TO [aaa]
GO

یا با استفاده از اسکریپت که اجازه select رو جدول Table_1 در دیتابیس aaa را داده ایم در ضمن بروز رسانی و درج داده هم دسترسی دارد

----------


## modern_amin

> در Sql server فابلیت ایجاد دسترسی بر روی تک تک جداول و عملیات ها وجود دارد که از بخش security ==> user ==< propertices پایگاه داده می شود ان را ست کرد
> use [test]
> GO
> GRANT SELECT ON [dbo].[Table_1] TO [aaa]
> GO
> 
> یا با استفاده از اسکریپت که اجازه select رو جدول Table_1 در دیتابیس aaa را داده ایم در ضمن بروز رسانی و درج داده هم دسترسی دارد




مثلا اگر بخواهیم  user1   از  database1   و   table1    فقط امکان خواندن داشته باشه بایست چیکار کرد؟؟

----------

